# "Field" Golden



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We adopted Tayla at 4 months. She is what I guess you would classify as a "field" golden. She is more red and a very lanky girl. Her hair is not the "show" golden type. At 8 months she is pretty much wash and go. Her hair on her back legs is very wavy and silky and the rest of her coat is pretty short yet. Can anyone with "reds" out there give me any indication on what to expect coatwise as she gets older?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Cambridge is a field golden 16 months old, thin hair, don't get much shedding with her, un like the red golden i had years ago.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I won't be disappointed if she stays this way. Our other Golden mix has a super heavy coat and our last Aussie/BC did also. Took forever to dry them.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Ben is probably also more a field line. Long silky feathers on legs and tail, but not a lot of undercoat. He doesn't shed very much. I brush him a couple of times a week to keep the long hair around his tail and ears from tangling, but it's a quick and easy process. I rarely even get out a full brush of hair except in spring when he's losing his somewhat thicker winter coat.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny is what would be considered a field line golden. He doesn't shed much and doesn't have an undercoat. He does tend to take forever to dry compared to Jasper who has the undercoat and a fluffier coat.

Here is Danny up at the lake this past winter:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy is pretty wash and wear. I do blow dry him though. He is hotspot prone. He sheds but not much goes out when I brush him.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Samantha is definitely a "field" type golden. Her coat isn't nearly as thick as Mulligan's but she still has an undercoat. Her shedding didn't really kick in until around 2.5-3 years old. Lots of feathering, but not much density, if that makes sense. She sheds, which I once though was a lot... until we got Mulligan. We also have to be careful about hotspots and make sure she dries quickly.

I've attached a picture, she's now 5. Sorry it's so crappy. I literally just got a new computer and have maybe 5-6 pictures on it... this was the best I could do to show her coat.

Best of luck, and I'm sure your pup's coat will grow in, it just probably won't be quite a fluffy as that of some other goldens!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Your best bet is checking out her parents if you can.... 

Otherwise, watch and see. I think the girls get their coats in sooner than boys? But even there you should know by the time she's a year old or so.  

Field goldens DO grow longer coats. Our Charmy was all field lines (old ones) and he had a pretty gorgeous coat. It was way longer and fuller than Jacks' coat. Only difference was it was curly. The coat was the first thing to go when he got sick. 

Jacks has almost all conformation lines behind him. But he has a wash and wear coat that never mats or tangles and dries fast. Which I absolutely *heart*.


----------

